# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  H.Luận Viên Park Hang Seo Học Tiếng Việt Cùng Vợ Tránh Cúm Trung Quốc

## Hellosaigon

Trợ lý ngôn ngữ của HLV Park Hang Seo – Vũ Anh thắng vừa chia sẻ hình ảnh chiến lược gia người Hàn với vợ tham gia buổi học tiếng Việt mới nhất.
Theo đấy, tình hình Virut Vũ Hán trong khi có chiều hướng leo thang khắp hành tinh. Vấn nạn toàn cầu này từng tác động nặng nề tới mọi mặt. các giải thể thao không ngừng phải tạm hoãn vì sức khỏe của cầu thủ; HLV và mọi ai tham dự. VietNam vẫn không ngoại lệ.

Vì mọi mùa đấu đã tạm hoãn cần mọi cầu thủ đá bóng và ban huấn luyện đều có ít thời gian nghỉ ngơi cho tới tháng 10. mặt khác, riêng H.L.Viên Park Hang Seo cũng chăm chỉ học tiếng Việt. các buổi dạy thường đc tổ chức lập tức trong văn phòng của quý ông.
*huấn luận viên Park Hang Seo chăm chỉ học tiếng Việt trong mùa Covid-19*
Trợ lý ngôn ngữ Vũ Anh win đã từng đăng tải về các hình ảnh khiến người mộ điệu khá thú vị. trong đó, thầy Park với vợ là bà Choi Sang-A đang học tiếng bằng sách có tựa đề “Tiếng Việt 123”. Anh chia sẻ: “Corona vẫn chẳng thể cản nổi tinh thần lao động, học tập của thầy trò ta.”

khả năng thấy, bóng đá và con ai VietNam đã từng đem lại nguồn động lực cho h.luận viên Park Hang Seo. với việc gia hạn hợp đồng thêm hai năm cùng Liên đoàn bóng đá Việt Nam; học tiếng là điều cần thiết đối cùng với chiến lược gia người Hàn.
tới đầu tháng 10, tuyển Việt Nam sắp hội quân để chính xác bị cho những trận cuối lượt đấu loạt World Cup 2022. Đây sắp là thời gian vô cùng bận rộn cùng thầy trò huấn luận viên Park Hang Seo. Chỉ năm ngày sau lúc gặp UAE (17/11); ĐT VietNam nên sẵn sàng tham chiến AFF Cup và bảo vệ chức vô địch ở giải đấu này.

TIN CHÍNH TẠI https://vuatintuc.net/hlv-park-hang-...g-da-toan-cau/

----------

